# Very simple 5.1 setup, surround advice



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

Since moving houses, I've changed my setup a bit. The family room is running a very idiot proof 5.1 (currently 3.1). 

Specs if needed:
Sharp Aquos 60" LC-60LE650U
Sony STR DH540 (HDMI with audio return)
Sony Blu-ray
Polk TSI CS2
Polk Monitor 60 II
linksys EA4500 db router
low end is currently a daytong rsshf 15 with a bash1000w amp, 10cf, 17hz tune. not really needed for the space, but makes an excellent blanket holder.

So long as the receiver remote is hidden, the tv remote controls everything flawlessly and no one can screw anything up too badly. At the moment, all I need is a set of surrounds. For the price Im tempted to get another set of the Monitor 60 2's ($200 shipped). I've always understood that the surrounds should match the fronts, if they truly get the same signal frequencies, it would make sense to get the monitor 60's again. Since a set of timbre matched surrounds plus stands, would cost me the same, and produce less low end. Just checking if my theory is correct, and any friendly advice, I'll take. 

couple pics
http://imgur.com/b4I0Fxg
sub in the old theater
http://imgur.com/8K8GPQi


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ideally yes, using the same speakers as the front is the best however what is more important is to make sure that they can go low enough that your sub does not have to go above 80Hz. The signals going to the surround channels is full range so using decent speakers is a good plan.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

If you are happy with the Monitor 60 II for your mains then it is a perfect option for the surrounds. It should sound great and no doubt about them being matched to your mains. I have a buddy with a similar setup, only I think he is using the Monitor 50 for surrounds. 

btw, nice blanket holder :bigsmile:


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you for the quick responses. Being a very simple receiver, the only options are small or large speakers. I cant crossover at 60 or 80hz etc as my other receivers. I keep them all set on large with no bass boost (yea, bass and treble adjustments only) and bring the sub in to handle the lows. Sony's version of audessey seemed to work ok.

If the front speaker and rear speakers both need to extend into the lower frequencies, I may as well match them. If for some reason, surrounds never get as much low end as the fronts, the 50's as mentioned above would suffice too.

Not being easy to tip over is also a plus, and wall mounting isnt an option either unfortunately.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

as the 60s frequency response is only down to 70Hz I dont recommend running them or the 50s for that matter full range. Let the sub do its job and you will get better results.
How do you have the front speakers mounted? both the 60s and 50s are meant to be wall mounted (assuming your talking about the Shadow 50 and 60) as they use the actual wall to help with sound reproduction.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> as the 60s frequency response is only down to 70Hz I dont recommend running them or the 50s for that matter full range. Let the sub do its job and you will get better results.
> How do you have the front speakers mounted? both the 60s and 50s are meant to be wall mounted (assuming your talking about the Shadow 50 and 60) as they use the actual wall to help with sound reproduction.


These are the Polk Audio Monitor 60 II towers, frequency response is down to around 40hz. Equivalent to the TSI400 model from Polk.

pictured here grills off:
http://imgur.com/kpNJVZw


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Drifte said:


> These are the Polk Audio Monitor 60 II towers, frequency response is down to around 40hz. Equivalent to the TSI400 model from Polk.
> 
> pictured here grills off:
> http://imgur.com/kpNJVZw


LOL, well I was way off! sorry. non the less I still dont think your gaining anything running them full range. Best to let a sub do the lower range and give the amp in the receiver a break so as not to over drive it into distortion.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree with Tony. If you're using the system for movies it's not a bad idea to crossover your mains well above their low frequency spec. They can't compete with your sub's output at 40Hz. So you're just taking away from your AVR's power reserves by running them full range. I run Paradigm Studio 100s for my mains and crossover at 80Hz. As always, YMMV. There's no "wrong" answer.


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

I'd set them to small and let the sub do its job. 
The 60's aren't necessarily hard to drive but they'll be even easier for the Sony to drive if they are set to Small with he crossover point being raised when that happens.
This is that Sony's specs:
6ohms, 20-20kHz, 2ch driven : 90W+90W / (0.09%)
The Polks are 8 ohm speakers correct? So, at 8ohms the Sony is pushing less than 90watts to each front speaker. Throw in 2 more monitor 60's and a center and that output on each channel drops considerably.
If you push the system even slightly the receiver will be struggling with those 4 speakers running in Large mode.
ETA:
From what I gathered from the manual for this Sony, if the speakers are set to Small you can adjust the crossover point. With them set to Large that option isn't available? I could have read it wrong though.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

Insearchof said:


> I'd set them to small and let the sub do its job.
> The 60's aren't necessarily hard to drive but they'll be even easier for the Sony to drive if they are set to Small with he crossover point being raised when that happens.
> This is that Sony's specs:
> 6ohms, 20-20kHz, 2ch driven : 90W+90W / (0.09%)
> ...


I may very well have the wrong part number in my parts list. I know me receiver lists 145w x 5, 4 HDMI, 4k pass through 5.2. Its all on the front sticker that came on it. Once I plug the sub back in I'll try the speakers set on "small" and adjust the sub x-over and see how I like it. Sub hasnt been plugged in for some time while remodeling. And at 200lbs I had to wait for a buddy to help haul it back in. Might have to haul it downstairs for the man sized future HT build, and stick something off the shelf for low end in the living room.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Trust me, the specifications that receivers place in the manual are far from real numbers. They use a single channel with a 1kHz test tone to get the numbers. In the real world you can cut that number in about half for two channels and go even lower once you add more speakers.


----------



## Drifte (Oct 17, 2012)

I have the 540 receiver, a friend has the 550. In comparison, his remote is almost bare with just a few buttons and seemingly less options in the menu. Thought that was strange.

Appreciate all the tips, I'll be sure to update when this room is completed, and I begin the basement theater build.


----------



## Insearchof (Oct 21, 2014)

Drifte said:


> I may very well have the wrong part number in my parts list. I know me receiver lists 145w x 5, 4 HDMI, 4k pass through 5.2. Its all on the front sticker that came on it. Once I plug the sub back in I'll try the speakers set on "small" and adjust the sub x-over and see how I like it. Sub hasnt been plugged in for some time while remodeling. And at 200lbs I had to wait for a buddy to help haul it back in. Might have to haul it downstairs for the man sized future HT build, and stick something off the shelf for low end in the living room.


With the sub not connected to the receiver and the sub in the receiver set to off, it may default to setting the speakers to Large.


----------

